# shocks/spring Q



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw on u tube where they ran a rc truck a long side a full size car, on the dirt a long the side of the road and filmed it. Q; can a rc truck shocks be made to handle the bumbs like a full size truck, having only the wheels bounceing. or is a rc truck to light to let the shocks do all the work and not move the whole truck. ?


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Off road*

If you ever get to an off road rc race where they race trucks, you would probably find it AMAZING on how these little rc trucks bump, bash, jump, turn, and just plain GO FAST. If a guy knows what he's doing with a shock set-up, he can make an rc truck do unbelievable things. I even saw where someone took a TRAXXAS REVO 1/10th scale I believe, but it may have been 1/8th. Any way they used it to jump an entire house... IF your'e looking for a great all around truck, and your'e looking into racing it, I would suggest you go to one of these races and ask ALOT of people what they think is a GOOD STARTER truck. In my opinion, even if your'e just back yard BASHING a Traxxas Revo, (be it 1/16th, 1/10th, or 1/8th scale) OR (be it GAS or ELECTRIC ) that is a GGRREEAATT truck to start with. It has MASSAVE parts supllies and ENDLESS hop-ups. The 1/16th scale with a 2 cell mimi lipo is BALLISTIC at our local oval track, and that is BOX STOCK.. It's also your cheapest starting option as a RTR kit. Go to the home page of Tower Hobbies, and occasionally they will offer some cash discounts if you spend certain amount. They also have really competitive prices. You will probably find them to be CHEAPER then your local hobby shop...That's my 2 cents...Hope this helps.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Eric0424 (Jan 30, 2013)

edward 2 said:


> I saw on u tube where they ran a rc truck a long side a full size car, on the dirt a long the side of the road and filmed it. Q; can a rc truck shocks be made to handle the bumbs like a full size truck, having only the wheels bounceing. or is a rc truck to light to let the shocks do all the work and not move the whole truck. ?


The short answer is yes. 

I run my SC10's (2wd & 4x4) in some rough terrain and they soak up the bumps, rocks and washouts easily. These are Short Course race trucks. Some of the basher grade RC's are a little stiff in stock form, but can be changed to get what you need from them. (read below)

The shocks on most off-road and on-road RC's have a lot of option when building a tuning. Springs, oil weight/viscosity, variations in pistons, size of the shock itself. There are some optional kits out for a few shocks that can vary the bound and rebound separately.


----------

